

Americans Are Barmy Over Britishisms - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/11/fashion/americans-are-barmy-over-britishisms.html

======
zik
As an Australian I find this hilarious. Britain and Australia have been
picking up Americanisms for a long time. I've even heard younger Australians
refer to the "boot" of their car as a "trunk". Horrifying.

To see some cultural imperialism going back the other way is very satisfying!

~~~
onetwothreefour
It is pretty weird. You hear a lot of 'no worries' and other Australianisms
around SF, too.

------
dazzawazza
I thought people understood that language and particularly English is a moving
target. As soon as it's codified another wave of influence injects itself.

What is wonderful is the robustness of the English language, speakers and
listeners. In London there are more differences between south and north London
speakers then there are between me, a north Londoner and an American.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
"...via their iPad apps over “a coffee.”"

What do Americans call a coffee? "via their iPad apps over “a cuppa.”" would
be more British.

~~~
ktizo
I was fairly sure they call it coffee, which isn't a particularly British word
anyway, as it comes from Arabic, via Turkish and Italian.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Joey from friends says "cwoffee", perhaps that's what they mean...

~~~
dguaraglia
Nope, that's the New York way of pronounce it :)

~~~
ktizo
Surely you mean New Yoyk. ;)

------
ktizo
_The next time an American “mate” asks you to “ring” her on her “mobile” about
renting your “flat” during your “holiday,” it’s fair to ask, have we all
become Madonna?_

This is hilarious.

I am so glad the press has noticed that the US may well have been importing
words from other countries for a while now, I can't wait for the followup
about what the CIA should do to tackle this threat. Next week, Spanish for
Texans.

~~~
dalke
After that "loco" hike to the "mesa" I ate a "burrito" with "cilantro" then
took a "siesta" on the "patio."

Get off your "tukhus" you "kvetching" "klutz" and "schlep" these "tchotchkes"
over to the "bagel" store.

